# اكيد عندكم حد مش فاهم الفيزياء ادخل ومش حتندم



## acer.7 (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لو اي حد من العائلة او اصدقائك صعبة عليه الفيزياء ممكن من الرابط تسهل عملية الفهم الموقع يحتوي على عددة تطبيقات مهمة جدا لكل مهندس 
​ 
http://www.walter-fendt.de/ph14ar/index.html​


دعائكم لي في السجود​


----------



## السيد واكد (20 مايو 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (20 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

